# top button



## jonny jeez (25 Oct 2016)

Any chance of a button at the foot of a page that auto scrolls to the top.

On a smart phone, once you have read replies to a thread and are at the foot of the page, if you wish to check alerts, new posts or your content etc, you have to wipe the screen for ages to get back up to the header where all these links live.

Or am.i.missing something.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2016)

You're not looking hard enough. The 'top' button is bottom right when reading threads on my phone.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2016)

Next to the 'like' button.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2016)

User said:


> The what button?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


>


You've found that one too now.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Oct 2016)

ianrauk said:


> You're not looking hard enough. The 'top' button is bottom right when reading threads on my phone.


Awesome, thanks Ian. That's just the ticket.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Just my stupid fat sausage fingers. It won't happen again.


Nothing wrong with aiming for the top!


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Oct 2016)

Its like driving a new car.

Sorry for the wasted thread, I was intuitively scanning the foot of the page, never thought to look at the actual posts.


----------



## winjim (25 Oct 2016)

You don't really need one if you're wearing a tie.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Oct 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Any chance of a button at the foot of a page that auto scrolls to the top.
> 
> On a smart phone, once you have read replies to a thread and are at the foot of the page, if you wish to check alerts, new posts or your content etc, you have to wipe the screen for ages to get back up to the header where all these links live.
> 
> Or am.i.missing something.




maybe try tapping the top of your screen, this works on iOS devices

edit: tap the time, you may need to do it once to get the address bar, and a second to jump to top.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Oct 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> maybe try tapping the top of your screen, this works on iOS devices
> 
> edit: tap the time, you may need to do it once to get the address bar, and a second to jump to top.


doesnt seem to work on my Home PC...ill try the phone...no hang on the home PC screen has stopped working now.


----------

